# Compare meal plans? I'd love to see yours



## xchewbaccax777 (May 22, 2014)

Meal 1 6 eggs w fruit <br />
Meal 2: shake<br />
Meal 3 : chicken, veggies and quinoa<br />
Meal 4: shake<br />
Meal 5 : chicken veggie brown rice<br />
Meal 6: chicken and mixed vege<br />
<br />
Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk<br/>


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 22, 2014)

More curious about what everyone else is eating.lol


----------



## xmen1234 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (May 23, 2014)

xchew mine isn't to far off from your.s  some times when I"m on the go I add an extra shake because I don't have time to set and eat.  and for egg whites I buy the carton of egg whites.  about 1 cup in the morning. 

   I don't eat chicken all day though.  I'm a beef eater.  But I try to keep fish in my diet.  I love the smoked tuna you can buy.  it's like candy to me.  and helps with the omega 3,6's


----------



## AtomAnt (May 27, 2014)

This is what I was eating up until last week....

6:45AM: 30g protein (whey / casein blend)

8:00AM (at work): 280g (raw weight) chicken breast or 99% lean ground turkey + 100g avocado + 1 cup cooked asparagus / broccoli

12:00PM: 280g (raw weight) chicken breast or 99% lean ground turkey+ 100g avocado + 1 cup cooked asparagus /broccoli

3:30PM: 8oz 96% Lean Ground Beef (raw weight), large mixed green veggies or salad, 15 grams of fat from Mac Nut Oil or Coconut oil
ALTERNATIVE: Shake with 50g protein and 25g fat

5:00PM: 20g whey isolate and 30 grams of carbs

training 5:45PM - 7:30PM: Intra - 20-30g pepto pro and 20 EAA's, 30g HBCDs

Immediately After training: 7:30PM: 30g protein from whey isolate and 50g carbs from karboload or rice crispies

8:15PM: 8-9oz (raw weight) Lean Ground Turkey or Chicken breast , 1 cup cooked Jasmine White Rice

10:15PM: 1 1/4 cup liquid egg whites , 1 whole cage-free eggs , 3oz 99% Lean Ground Turkey (sometimes this meal is smaller depending on how I feel)


----------



## Sandpig (May 27, 2014)

Right now Jay Cutler has me cycling my carbs so I'll list a "normal" day

1 Cup of Oats, 25 grams whey, 1/4 cup egg whites. All mixed together

2 intra wokout, 25 grams carbs and lots of bcaa's and xtra Leucine

3 post WO, 20 grams whey

4 Same as #1

5 cup of Greek Yogurt, 25 grams whey, 1/4 cup oats mixed together

6 cup egg whites, 25 grams whey and 1/2 cup oats blended

7 7 oz Chicken breast, 7 oz red potatoes

8 7 oz 93% ground beef with either oats, red potatoes or whole wheat pasta

9 cup of whites, 25 grams mixed protein and either Tbs of Olive oil or 2 Tbs of Natty PB


----------



## vikingquest (May 27, 2014)

Jay Cutler recommends that many shakes a day? Most of the guys I know who compete on whatever level usually stick to whole foods. This is interesting.


----------



## Sandpig (May 28, 2014)

vikingquest said:


> Jay Cutler recommends that many shakes a day? Most of the guys I know who compete on whatever level usually stick to whole foods. This is interesting.


Jay didn't tell me what to eat. Only gave me some recommendations about macro content.
Besides, it's only two shakes. And that's only on days I work for convenience. I'm a floor covering installer.

On non work days, I only have the one before bed.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Right now Jay Cutler has me cycling my carbs so I'll list a "normal" day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many cups of egg whites are you eating  during meal 6?


----------



## Sandpig (May 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> How many cups of egg whites are you eating  during meal 6?



One


----------

